# pick guard material



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm looking for some pick guard material for my acoustic.Are there any canadian dealers with some good prices out there?


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Buck yes there is......................Zellers. Just go to the stationary supply department and get yourself a plastic clipboard. Under $5.00. Perfect. Should be able to get a least 3 pickguards out of that. Worked for one of my electrics.

Regards,

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

What size/color are you looking for?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

looking for a red tortoise looking material.Maybe around 5x8.I was going to special order one from yamaha but i want to create one to my own liking.Not to mention it will be over $35 with shipping.


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have bought sheets of pickguard material from Long&Mcquade.They can get any style you want.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

maybe right here 
http://stores.ebay.com/bezdez_GUITAR-PARTS_PICKGUARDS_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ4704938QQftidZ2QQtZkm
its in ontario


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I get mine from "Grizzly" in Bellingham Washington.......only problem is they don't sell by mail order to Canada. I have a sheet of tortise in stock, let me know if your interested, I can sell you a 5" x 8" piece. 
It's got a lot of red to it, but it's not the real red stuff. Lot of yellow in it too.

Picture is worth 1K words, right??? Guess I better take one.


----------

